# any mk3 2.0t guys running water/meth (have searched)



## gtvento13 (Oct 4, 2007)

looking for ideas..
where did u put ur pump, tank.. ect


----------



## rednhez (May 11, 2005)

*Re: any mk3 2.0t guys running water/meth (gtvento13)*

i am not running any yet, but i think i personally would use the washer tank and mount the pump under it, theres plenty of space there.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

There is enough room in the engine bay to keep the washer botle and use that if youd like. I don`t suggest doing it that way tho. if you decide to run straight meth and still clean your windsheild your risking paint damage. If you run a 50/50 mix your straight. just remember the pump is gravity feed so you`ll have to make sure its lower then the bottle when mounted.


----------

